# Remote Starter for 2011 Routan



## argion (Aug 8, 2002)

Any suggestions where I can get this uprgade done besides the dealer? Actually talked to the guy who sold me the car at the dealer and he said I am better off getting this done outside the dealership.


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

argion said:


> Any suggestions where I can get this uprgade done besides the dealer? Actually talked to the guy who sold me the car at the dealer and he said I am better off getting this done outside the dealership.


I'm not sure it's a factory accessory for the 2011's which I think is dumb. You can try any local car stereo shop. If it is in fact a factory obtainable accessory for the 2011's, I would no doubt have it done at the dealer, if not you're going to be carrying 2 FOB's for your van.


----------



## Volvos Rock (Oct 13, 2011)

Any auto audio shop should be able to do it. Why wouldn't you want the factory set up? To me that would be the easiest, cleanest and most secure.


----------



## haunted reality (Apr 18, 2001)

Had ours done at the dealer when we bought it, that way we only have the normal OEM keys and it works it. I think it was like $300 or so, I'm sure it's a little higher than somewhere else.


----------



## Anyyoyo (Nov 10, 2011)

*Ditto*

Had dealership install mine; one FOB controls everything. Cost me $400 (Toronto).


----------



## argion (Aug 8, 2002)

My dealer will not do the install. It appears I might be stuck with a 3rd part option after all.


----------



## ShazBlueVW (Oct 25, 2011)

*try another dealer*

How far away is the next dealer? Sounds like other owners were able to get this done tru their dealership so that tells me it is possible.


----------

